
Jeff Bezos almost bought Netflix for $15M - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/90404006/how-jeff-bezos-almost-bought-netflix-for-15-million
======
DesiLurker
It wasn't NETFLIX then, it just shared the name with the netflix we know now.

Somewhat unrelated but, Honestly, I feel the main job of investing media now a
days is to tout survivorship bias.

